# Paph. Pink Atlantis



## Drorchid (Dec 22, 2009)

A new complex hybrid opened. It is a cross between Paph. Atlantinet and Paph. Blanche Sawyer. I made the cross back in 2002, and was trying to breed for light pink's to pinks. I don't care for the shape too much but I like how the color turned out:







Hopefully I can use this plant as a stepping stone, and cross it to better shaped whites or greens to get some large well shaped flowers that are nice pink in color. The reason I wanted to Use Paph. Atlantinet, is because it has Paph. delenatii in it's background, and it also breeds. Paph. Atlantinet is Paph. Atlantis x Madame Martinet. And Paph. Madame Martinet is callosum x delenatii. Paph. Atlantinet is an old complex and was registered back in 1939 by Vacherot-Lecoufle:






A similar old hybrid in our collection (and is currently in-bloom) is Paph. Aladin 'Meteor' AM/AOS. This is a hybrid between Paph. Atlantis (an old complex) and Paph. delenatii. It was also registered by Vacherot-Lecoufle in 1936:






The other parent that I used was Paph. Blanche Sawyer 'Snowman' AM/AOS an old white complex:






Robert


----------



## nikv (Dec 22, 2009)

I love the coloration, particularly the pouch. :clap: I would love to see this crossed back onto another large white. I'm also wondering what would happen if this one was crossed to an alba barbigerum or a helenae?


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 22, 2009)

Very interesting all of them!!! :clap:


----------



## etex (Dec 22, 2009)

I love the color!! All the blooms are beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2009)

I think you are succeeding in your plans for a pink complex. I wonder what it's sibs will look like.


----------



## emydura (Dec 22, 2009)

Gorgeous. I love that first one.

David


----------



## Candace (Dec 22, 2009)

> 'm also wondering what would happen if this one was crossed to an alba barbigerum or a helenae?



I'm thinking they are all cull worthy. Sorry... :sob:


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 22, 2009)

Good luck Robert. Good start so far


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 23, 2009)

Pink Atlantis has a very interesting coloration:clap: !!!

(I have one rel. large Aladin in my collection but did not yet succeed in flowering it) Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 23, 2009)

i do hope more pink complexes will become available!


----------



## Brian Monk (Dec 23, 2009)

Fantastic color! Glad you've go t an Atlantinet that breeds. It was the pod parent, correct? Do you plan on using complex whites/pinks, or brachys on this?


----------

